# St Ives



## matthew123 (Apr 18, 2011)

I need somewhere to wildcamp just north of St Ives on thurs 28 april. Get there late evening park up and leave early in the morning. Has anyone any thoughts. Thanks for reading.


----------



## cornishgail (Apr 18, 2011)

head along coast road between hayle and porthtowan [heading east] lots ofplaces between road and cliff top, don't know how quiet it will be [boy racers] as i have never sed them.regard 
gail


----------



## David & Ann (Apr 18, 2011)

Get on the coastal road towards Godrevy lighthouse. On that road is a cafe called Hellsmouth. You can park there for the night in the car park or directly across there are drive in laybys on the cliffs. Very safe, but out in the wild. 20 to 30 minutes to St Ives from here.


----------



## snel0026 (Apr 19, 2011)

On the parkingplace of café Hellsmouth is it good overnighting. (My English is'nt so well, but i hope that you can understand me). The people of the café are very kind and helpfull. And you can make a nice walk to the coastline and sit there and enjoy the peacefull rest.


----------



## David & Ann (Apr 19, 2011)

Welcome Snel0026. Nice to have folks from other parts of the world. Your English is good, practice makes perfect. By the way, Hellsmouth cafe is not owned by the Cafe. It is a free public parking area. (so I am told)


----------



## snel0026 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello David and Ann,
You're right! I was wrong. In my mind was the café at Zennor. Just on the other site of St.Ives.
I'm sorry for that.
But....the café at Zennor is also a good place to stay in your camper.


----------



## jenny and mitch (Apr 19, 2011)

matthew123 said:


> I need somewhere to wildcamp just north of St Ives on thurs 28 april. Get there late evening park up and leave early in the morning. Has anyone any thoughts. Thanks for reading.


 
Drive right through Hayle and just as you leave there is a pub with large car park overlooking the river Hayle estury. Very quiet. Jenny and Mitch.


----------



## David & Ann (Apr 19, 2011)

snel0026 said:


> Hello David and Ann,
> You're right! I was wrong. In my mind was the café at Zennor. Just on the other site of St.Ives.
> I'm sorry for that.
> But....the café at Zennor is also a good place to stay in your camper.



No worries my friend. Which part of the world are you from? (Country) I agree, the cafe in Zennor is also a very nice place to park up.


----------



## David & Ann (Apr 19, 2011)

jenny and mitch said:


> Drive right through Hayle and just as you leave there is a pub with large car park overlooking the river Hayle estury. Very quiet. Jenny and Mitch.


 
Hi Jenny & Mitch, Welcome to WC. Nice to have you folks on board. Is that the massive open space on the estuary, which can be entered from the viaduct. If yes, then I am afraid it is now barriered off.  If not, then my apoligies.


----------



## snel0026 (Apr 20, 2011)

David & Ann said:


> No worries my friend. Which part of the world are you from? (Country) I agree, the cafe in Zennor is also a very nice place to park up.


 
I'm from the Netherlands and i'm coach driver and visited several times Cornwall. Last year with my wife in a camper. And...I enjoy it very much.


----------



## matthew123 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Thank you*

Thank you all for your useful comments. I shall be sure to make note of these places. Travelling down on thurs in preperation for our boys mini rugby tour on the weekend. Thought we would pinch an extra night in the van and be fresh on fri. morning .Hope you are all enjoying the weather and have a good summer.


----------

